# OK to trim roots?



## Danielle

I just got an Anubias nana and a potted Lobelia cardinalis and the roots are extremely long. about 4" on the nana and 3+ on the lobelia. Is it ok to trim these a bit?

Also can I split the Lobelia into smaller groupings?

thanks!


----------



## cs_gardener

You can trim the roots back with no problems. I find it's better to trim roots to a reasonable length than to "fold" them while planting or accidentally breaking them off. Splitting the Lobelia would be a good idea to give it enough room to grow and to make sure all parts of the plants get enough light.


----------



## Danielle

Thanks Catherine!


----------



## Bert H

Take care when pruning the roots of the Anubias not to damage the rhizome itself. If the Lobelia is branching, you can separate out the plantlets and replant them individually. Also remember Lobelia is a stem plant, so you can top it, replant the top and leave the bottom if you wish.


----------



## Danielle

Thanks Bert. 

I might have to do that as the lobelia is quite tall and bushy... nothing like what I see in photos of it... I'm wondering if this one was grown emmersed given the shape and color of the leaves.


----------

